# Destin Flounder Fishing



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

We had fun going after flounder yesterday. Caught everything in 70ft of water using gulp on 1/2oz jigheads.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Now thats a nice haul!! I like to see that many caught in the gulf. It's a good sign for next year.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Sweet, how many endangered red ones did you catch too?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dang yall tore em up!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

I hit a few of my favorite offshore winter flounder spots and only caught a few. I'm guessing the mass migration offshore hasn't peaked yet down my way, what are the water temps in the panhandle area?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Whoa! Nice Job...Nice report too.


----------



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

Fishn-on-credit said:


> what are the water temps in the panhandle area?


upper 60s just out the east pass


----------



## Fishn-on-credit (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice! In the big bend area I fish, the flounder usually won't begin the mass migration to spawning sites offshore until the water temperatures reach 61*. I'm not to familiar with the destin area, I only lived in Pensacola for a year. But, looks like you got it figured out


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Is the difference in color due to the different bottom area where they were?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The differance in color is two different species of flounder. Gulf flounder and southern flounder.


----------

